# DAVES STORY



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Dave walks into the bar and sees his friend, Jeff, huddled on 
the bar, depressed. Dave walks over and asks Jeff what's wrong.

"Well," replies Jeff, "You know that beautiful girl at work that 
I wanted to ask out, but I got an erection every time I saw 
her?"

"Yes," replies Dave with a smile.

"Well," says Jeff, straightening up, "I finally plucked up the 
courage to ask her out, and she agreed."

"That's great!" says Dave, "when are you going out?"

"I went to meet her this evening," continues Jeff, "but I was 
worried I'd get an erection again. So I got some sellotape and 
taped my dick to my leg, so if I did, it wouldn't show."

"Sensible." says Dave.

"So I get to her door," says Jeff, "and I rang her doorbell. And 
she answered it in the sheerest, tiniest underwear you ever 
saw."

"And what happened then?"

Jeff huddles over the bar again. "I kicked her in the face."


----------



## otto (Dec 2, 2002)

;D ;D ;D Laughing now for the last 10 minutes ;D ;D ;D

(Difficult so, still at work!)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

glad you liked it, i sent it to the office and they were all pissing themselves


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Classic one


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

That is the sort of joke an 11 year old boy would find funny. I actually groaned for ten minutes when I read it - thats how bad it was. Awful.


----------



## jalaw (Aug 4, 2003)

I didn't know that the jokes were being marked. 
I personally didn't find it funny but didn't think it was worthy of such a stern rebuke. It wasn't racist etc.
Diff'rent strokes etc.
People may be discouraged from posting by such a reaction and I have found some of the jokes very, very funny.

Just my view.

JA


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> People may be discouraged from posting by such a reaction


Lets hope so


----------

